# Force Dryer Opinions



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I've heard good things about the Flying Pig dryers! Let us know what you wind up with and how you like it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There is another one on Amazon that is just as good and is a better price at $135.99 W/same features....Search in Amazon '4HP Stepless Adjustable Speed Dryer' ....it is yellow
I got mine 3 years ago and it works great! (mine is blue though!) Three years ago they were less than $80.00 so I got mine when they were REALLY cheap hahaha!!!!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm currently shopping for a high velocity dryer too! I will be following this thread. A general question - is heat a negotiable feature? I understand the variable speed, but the price seems to bump quite a bit with each additional features.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

My understanding - and I'm certain that there are people here who know better - is that you want a 4 HP dryer with a no heat setting for a spoo. They are pricey with this much power. Another option might be the Metrovac Air Force Commander Dryer. Just make sure you get the 4.0 HP, not the 1.2 HP. Around $170, possibly $145 but that might be the weaker dryer. PetEdge has a $15 off coupon - someone posted it here a week or so ago, so it should come up in a search.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Scarlet said:


> Any feedback on this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes I have this exact one. Really great force dryer because of the heat option and variable speed. On low it is super quiet and the heat option is nice because it does shorten the total time. Make sure you get the one with variable speed instead of the more basic model because it doesn't seem to have that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YUP! Gotta have variable speed for sure! Lower speed around head and ears is a MUST HAVE! The heat option is on mine too, (they all seem to have heat but not variable speed!) but I rarely use it, as the motor alone generates a flow of room temp. air that here in S Calif is enough! LOL!
Anyway things to look for will be;

4HP
Variable Speed (some will list the airspeed generated too!)
Adjustable Heat w/on & off options


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Sammy the spoo said:


> I'm currently shopping for a high velocity dryer too! I will be following this thread. A general question - is heat a negotiable feature? I understand the variable speed, but the price seems to bump quite a bit with each additional features.


The main virtue of a high velocity dryer is enough force to blow the water off the coat, so that's kind of the essential feature (speaking as somebody with a wimpy force dryer). 

I think that heat and variable speed are more important options if you don't have a stand dryer, and are aiming to use this as your only dryer. A lower speed is kinder to puppies and in the head and neck areas (I use only my stand dryer on puppies.) Warmer air will provide a smoother, straighter finish that finishing up with a stand dryer would otherwise give you.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks to Molly and Verve for the info.



Verve said:


> Warmer air will provide a smoother, straighter finish that finishing up with a stand dryer would otherwise give you.


Why is that?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Check out eBay as well as Amazon - I ended up getting my dryer cheaper there - I have the same as MollyMuiMa.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

You all are awesome! Thanks so much for all the great feedback!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

They are not inexpensive but I highly recommend the Chris Christensen Kool Dry force dryers. I have had mine for about 9 years now and have never had issues with it. I used it on one Standard for the first 5 years and have used it on 2 for the last 4. It does not have heat settings but when using for a while the air will get a bit warm. It has a great range of adjust ability for air flow from very low working around the topknot/ears and eyes (which I always shield) to max when blowing out heavy coat on body, legs, etc. This model works really well for me because it does 75% of my drying. I then blow out the rest of the coat with a professional stand dryer but if you didn't want to do that and had a dog in shorter coat there are other Kool Dry dryers that have heat, etc. The other major consideration for me is as far as force dryers go is the sound level (which can be so noisy they bother you and certainly the dog). Relatively speaking as far as forces go the Kool Drys are among the most QUIET, without sacrificing performance, of all forces available .....


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I just got the same dryer that MollyMM and Skylar have and recommended, and all I can say is THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for the recommendation!!  I cannot BELIEVE the difference it made. Lizzy is ALMOST as fluffy as when she comes from the groomer - I just need a little more practice. And, she was SO well-behaved for me, too! Almost seemed as if she knew she had to take it a little more seriously than she was used to doing with me. (Although, actually, she behaved a lot better even for the bath. Maybe all those youtube grooming videos I've been watching have had an affect on MY demeanor and she's picking up on it!  ) I only used it on the lowest setting for the entire time, just to give her time to get more used to it, but it still did a great job in straightening and drying her hair. I'm so impressed with it. Don't have any way to compare it to the Flying Pig one, but I can't imagine it being any better.


----------

